# somethi g new!



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

http://m1302.photobucket.com/albumv...20130516_000752_zpsa9fe6072.jpg.html?newest=1


http://m1302.photobucket.com/albumv...20130516_000756_zpsff88231a.jpg.html?newest=1



Mobile Photobucket
Okay so out in the yard today I find these little isos running through the leaf litter. I scoup up as many as I can and put them in a container to house them. They are similar to all other dwarf isos but they have black tail ends and their upper body is bought transparent. Gone keep the lot of them and see how they work out.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Might take over a year between reproductive cycles


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Lets hope not. There aren't a whole lot of them. I've only collected like six of them in the 2 weeks I've been looking for them. I call yhem dwarf black tails lol.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck. I hope they produce for you.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks gp I do too. As of right now they are in a 6oz deli cup with vented lid. I've spent the last to days searching my yard for more and only got 3 more. I'm hoping to find at least 4 more to have a better chance with this guys. As soon as they produce I will let everyone know.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

So you can't use isos from your backyard for vivs because they reproduce very slowly? is that correct?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

No not correct. What he was referring to was a slow reproduction rate in dwarf isos. Its always best when finding local out door bugs that can be used to wait and try for reproduction before adding to a viv. U can always share them and seed viv after you have reproductives. So yes outside isos can be used just reproduce them first lol. In my case I've only found six of them in 3 weeks of searching. I put them in a deli cup and I'm waiting now.

I aslo have found six more isos that are what we call rollie pollies that are full orange and two of the six full white. These will produce faster being large and I won't have to wait as long. Ill post pic soon.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Mobile Photobucket


Here they are


Mobile Photobucket


Now once these produce. There will be two species of orange isos. The orange pill and the orange sow. Still hoping to find more of the little black tails soon.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the correction. Now, I must go bug hunting and see what kind of isos I have in my yard.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Your welcome sir have fun.

Not all of these are from my back yard. I go looking . The orange ones came from a normal colony that was by my sons school. Lol.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news for everyone today. The dwarf black tail isos have had babies. I found two littlw white isos this morning, after finding out that I lost four of them. Will post pics as soon as I can get thrm to show on the pic lol.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

There are 3 adults and 4 babies. Whoohoo this is awesome!


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

frogmanchu said:


> There are 3 adults and 4 babies. Whoohoo this is awesome!


congrats. hope to have the same success as you.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you. Hope you do too


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I found six more of the black tails. They are more active after it rains. Also they like living in leaf litter and not substrate. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok ed if u she this I need your help. I've tried bakers yeast, and fish food. The black tails are still dropping like flies. I'm not understanding wat they would eat. All the others eat that

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

high-quality dog food?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Never thought about dog food man thanks. I would also like a positive I.d. on these guys too

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Look up Doug/ his son's culturing tutorials, they recommend high-quality dog food among other things.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That technique is actually from Mark Budde. 

Also- yes, temperate Isopods can take a VERY long time to mature. Up to 18 months, so they likely will not reproduce nearly as fast as tropical species


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I figured I had a pre prego in the ones I caught. Just proving hard to keep alive. They seem to stay right at the surface only digging to hide. Also stress could be a serious factor

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Update! I've located more of the black tail isos. They are the last species I posted. I've found full adults and not juveniles. The are no where near as small as I thought. Also seen what I want to call giant golden springs. Going out tomorrow to catch those lol.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Update guys. Started a new culture of black tails after a crash of the first one. I put together a substrate of my own with wood chips, moss, leaf litter, and a little potting soil. They seem to like it a whole lot more and have started eating. 
Keeping my fingers crossed.



















Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

